# From Me To You



## HB (May 1, 2004)




----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

Holy shit, HB sighting.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

"Don't call it a comeback!"

I'd like to think my summoning of you in the MPT was what made this possible.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

@Basel

Can you please un-ban Goat for the soul purpose of how awesome this thread would become with he & @HB posting.

PLEASE.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

UD40 said:


> @Basel
> 
> Can you please un-ban Goat for the soul purpose of how awesome this thread would become with he & @HB posting.
> 
> PLEASE.



No. 

And whoa.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wasn't HB a Nets fan?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Wasn't HB a Nets fan?



Yes. Bigger Vince Carter fan, though, right?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Random.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> Yes. Bigger Vince Carter fan, though, right?


Yep.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

UD40 said:


> @Basel
> 
> Can you please un-ban Goat for the soul purpose of how awesome this thread would become with he & @HB posting.
> 
> PLEASE.


Lol he got banned finally huh? I figured it was just a matter-o-time. :legoat:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

BlackNRed said:


> Lol he got banned finally huh? I figured it was just a matter-o-time. :legoat:


Oh yeah, total meltdown. Threats towards @Dissonance & @King Joseus apparently, even tried to hack into @Basel's account on here.

:legoat:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

UD40 said:


> Oh yeah, total meltdown. Threats towards @Dissonance & @King Joseus apparently, even tried to hack into @Basel's account on here.
> 
> :legoat:


Wow. Guess I missed all that. 

Wow, thats... ****ing crazy bro.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Wow. Guess I missed all that.
> 
> Wow, thats... ****ing crazy bro.


MPT stuff, bro. You wouldn't understand it.

You don't like our club.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

UD40 said:


> MPT stuff, bro. You wouldn't understand it.
> 
> You don't like our club.


No one forces R-Star to post in any thread. 

I continue my boycott of the million post thread.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

R-Star said:


> No one forces R-Star to post in any thread.
> 
> I continue my boycott of the million post thread.


Challenge accepted.

:werdum:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I've just realized I am an easy person to manipulate...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

UD40 said:


> Oh yeah, total meltdown. Threats towards @Dissonance & @King Joseus apparently, even tried to hack into @Basel's account on here.
> 
> :legoat:


He went nuts in Finals thread mostly his undoing. But nah, he just cussed and blamed me (and Basel) on twitter when it's his fault he can't control himself, then blocked me, like a little bitch so I couldn't respond. _I_ threatened him though in MPT thread knowing he'd be watching.

He did threaten KJ though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

R-Star said:


> No one forces R-Star to post in any thread.
> 
> I continue my boycott of the million post thread.


You post in there every time I tag you. You love the MPT. Admit it.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

UD40 said:


> Oh yeah, total meltdown. Threats towards @Dissonance & @King Joseus apparently, even tried to hack into @Basel's account on here.
> 
> :legoat:


Wow, that boy needs some serious medication.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

HB, go home


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

But this is home ...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Dissonance said:


> He went nuts in Finals thread mostly his undoing. But nah, he just cussed and blamed me (and Basel) on twitter when it's his fault he can't control himself, then blocked me, like a little bitch so I couldn't respond. _I_ threatened him though in MPT thread knowing he'd be watching.
> 
> He did threaten KJ though.


What did he say to KJ? Remember when he was banned and was just tweeting what he would have posted in threads on here if he wasn't? Pretty sure he blocked me on Twitter, too. :legoat:


----------

